# Riddle me this............



## allgrownup (Sep 15, 2007)

I'll start with an easy one, and then kick it up a notch or two over time.

please refrain from cheating as well....the point is actually to excersise your mind.

Riddle #1

If you were to put a coin into an empty bottle and then insert a cork in the bottle's opening, how could you remove the coin without taking out the cork or breaking the bottle?


----------



## louis (Sep 15, 2007)

Put the cork all the way into the bottle.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 15, 2007)

very good.......................


Riddle #2

A man while looking at a photograph said, "Brothers and sisters have I none. That man's father is my father's son." Who was the person in the photograph?


----------



## louis (Sep 15, 2007)

It was him.


----------



## louis (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry if Im a spoil sport.  I'm pretty good with logic problems....


----------



## Bubby (Sep 15, 2007)

> Sorry if Im a spoil sport.


I refrained from scrolling down until I got them. 

Keep 'em comming!


----------



## louis (Sep 15, 2007)

Forward I am heavy, backwards I am not. What am I?


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

hmmmmmm

this one is eluding me.......going to have to ponder it over a bowl.


and to re emphasize, please peoples do not just look them up on the web and post the answers.  that's cheating and well,  if you must have to know and you cheat.........please be respectful and not post the answer.


gracias


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Gravity?


like G Forces? +/- g's


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

I love riddles, even though I stink at them...

MORE MORE MORE!!! :woohoo:


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

A woman has 7 children, half of them are boyz.  How can this be possilbe?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

This is probably wrong but I'm saying it anyway...


1 of them is a hermaphrodite.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2007)

One's a hermafrodite?


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Nope.......

keep try'n


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't copy me... 

JK!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2007)

Haha, didnt mean too.  We were on the same track.  Kinda scary  LOL.



			
				whoawhoa said:
			
		

> Don't copy me...
> 
> JK!


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know the answer, help me!  !!


LOL, this stinks...


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

One of them is a man, not a boy.




wrong...


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Nope, but your on the right track!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2007)

Ohhh what did he say?  I missed it and can use a hint.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

man....i'm really high and my window is open.  The cool breeze is blowing and its making my neighbors trees brush up against my fence.

It sounds like someones trying to climb over my fence......kinda freaky  :shocked:


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

I put it back up...

and I'm not leaving here til I get it.


LOL, my trees do that sometimes.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

imma take another hit and update my GJ while you guys ponder this some more


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2007)

Dang, I forgot what were supposed to be thinking about.  LOL!!!!


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Ummmm, one is a crossdresser?


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

berserker's BONZAI!!!!!!!!


you gotta yell BONZAI!!!!!!!!!! whenever you say it.  ya just have too.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Did I get it right?



BONZAI!!!!


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

no....i thought you were joking  RFLMAO


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

LMAO, I have no idea what the answer is...


GIVE ME ANOTHER... lol


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Repeat of the unaswered riddle for 2np page so you don't have to keep going back if your stoned and cant remember     



A woman has 7 children, half of them are boyz. How can this be possilbe?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

:holysheep: :holysheep:


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll start you on a beginner riddle LOL


"The more i dry.......the wetter i'll be"


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

a towel ?


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

yes.....a towel...


now that your in the riddle SOLVING LOL frame of mind



A woman has 7 children, half of them are boyz. How can this be possilbe?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO... jk...



I will get this :aok:...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2007)

they're all boys?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

yes....the other half are boys too!

Very good SM     and Whoa, you were tip toin around it...you woulda gotta it im sure!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness I got it right????  Wow!    Cool.

Ok, next.  These are fun!


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

ok, next riddle!


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Feed me and i live, give me a drink and i die.  What am I


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

dunno, a light bulb?


----------



## Il Stugots (Sep 16, 2007)

a printer?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL:spit:


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

No

very rational guesses though


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

gimme a hint... is it an animal? :holysheep:


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

is it FIRE!?



Sorry forgot about you Stu, welcome to MP.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Welcome Il Stugots to the chillest place on the net.......the MP forum  

:ccc:


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

yes....FIRE!

you got it mate   LOL


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

YAY :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Il Stugots (Sep 16, 2007)

Whats green and takes u to heaven?


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Jack's beanstock?    

:bong:


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

MJ, weed, MY GREEN BABY!! LOL 


or what allgrownup said... (I need to come up with a nickname for you)


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Am I right?


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

ok.........


so lets make this more interesting now.....


now i'm going to be asking some riddles that i have NOT solved so.....i'll be trying to figure these out with everyone on the MP


First, let me put my thinkin cap back on.  OH wait.....Rolln never finished the Hooka Helmet. Dagnabit

Ok, i'll hit my pipe again.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Give me some riddles... lol


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Treasure chest without lock, key or lid. yet golden treasure inside is hid.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok... so what am I supposed to be figuring out? The type of chest probably...


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

I've got a few riddles i've been knockin around for while.



I gave some easy warmups..........now its time for you all to join me with the mind benders


RFLMAO


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

seriously man....i have no idea what the answer to these riddles are.

I will post them 1 at a time until we MP'ers figure them out together.


so......back to the riddle:


Treasure chest without lock, key or lid. yet golden treasure inside is hid.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

No lock, key, or lid... 


How about doors?


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

doors???? LOL  are you high or do you or someone you know keep gold bars in there house  LOL


funny thing about riddles........they don't come with instructions/hints etc.   


They are what they are...and this one is:



Treasure chest without lock, key or lid. yet golden treasure inside is hid.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

LMFAO!!!      I don't know what's going on!!


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Maybe the chest is the treasure...


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

dude

im so high!    i dont know why i thought gold bars...."treasure" could mean anything.


i cant figure this out  :joint:


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Dude it's time for me to get high


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

grave? IDK


i hope it will be an answer that is like, oh yeah...it has to be that,thats the only thing tht makes sense.


this  riddle WILL haunt you.......

Treasure chest without lock, key or lid. yet golden treasure inside is hid.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

w/e dude... lol next riddle.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Unsolved Riddle #1

Treasure chest without lock, key or lid. yet golden treasure inside is hid.





Unsolved Riddle #2:

What runs along the lawn but never moves?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

DUH DUDE, A LAWnmower


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

uh.......LMAO

last time i checked, my lawnmower moves


nice try though LOL


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

a fence....i'm thinking


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

duh


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Unsolved Riddle #1

Treasure chest without lock, key or lid. yet golden treasure inside is hid.





Unsolved Riddle #2:

Runs all day and never walks.  Often murmurs but never talks.  It has a bed, but never sleeps.  It has a mouth, and never eats.



I'll refrain from posting more untill these two get solved!


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

im thinking


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

a riverr dude... .


i just realiezd im smartt when imn high...


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

unsolved riddle # 2 is a river


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

I just said that


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

dammit whoawhoa haha...you were 1 minute and apparently 1 hit ahead of me haha...

my only excuse is i JUST opened the thread haha


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

whoawhoa said:
			
		

> I just said that


 
as i was typing it


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

LMAO w/e... hahahaha... you just came and looked at the answer... dude what answer?



[email protected]!


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

ohhhhh **....youre just mad because i got it in 1 minute and it took you over 10!


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

im smoking... duh... lol I got that in like 10 seconds. 


You just came on here and got the answer from me...


But w/e lets just keep smoking together.


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

this riddle #1 is f'in me up


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

for real.. lol 


we cant get it either...


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

haha i hope youre kidding man..why would i "copy" you and claim credit for it? i obviously didnt see your post of the answer or i wouldnt have said it..theres no prize, no grade..is it unfathomable to think that we happen to be blazing at the same time, and could have possibly realized the answer at the same time too?

but no use going on

i have to flip another blunt to attack this treasure chest one, this is hurting my brain haha


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

first i thought the answer was actually brain...but i figure a skull plate constitutes a lid...


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

heart? maybe?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Grownincali420 said:
			
		

> haha i hope youre kidding man..why would i "copy" you and claim credit for it? i obviously didnt see your post of the answer or i wouldnt have said it..theres no prize, no grade..is it unfathomable to think that we happen to be blazing at the same time, and could have possibly realized the answer at the same time too?
> 
> but no use going on
> 
> i have to flip another blunt to attack this treasure chest one, this is hurting my brain haha


 

Yea really bro... im just high... I don't really care, they're only riddles.


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> seriously man....i have no idea what the answer to these riddles are.
> 
> I will post them 1 at a time until we MP'ers figure them out together.
> 
> ...


 
i just dont want to have to keep going back a page to stare at the riddle before answering:fid:


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

ocean?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

no... a treasure chest?? :holysheep:


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

a treasure chest could be anything containing treasure i would think

since its a riddle i dont think its pertaining to an actual treasure chest with no lock,key,or lid...i dont know though, i could be wrong

and who's to say what "treasure" is? it could be anything


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know the answer to any of these riddles, im just pulling them from a site.


*75% of the credit to the website for the riddles, 25% for me just being here*


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

here I go...


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's some more...


#1. I am large as a castle, yet lighter than air. 100 men and their horses cannot move me. What am I?




#2. Does the law allow a man to marry his widow's sister?




#3. You have a candle, an oil lamp, wood in a fireplace, and only one match. What do you light first?



#4. This old one runs forever, but never moves at all. He has not lungs nor throat, but still a mighty roaring call. What is it?



#5. There is an ancient invention still used in some parts of the world today that allows people to see through walls. What is it?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 16, 2007)

#1. I am large as a castle, yet lighter than air. 100 men and their horses cannot move me. What am I?

*A cloud.*


#2. Does the law allow a man to marry his widow's sister?

*If his old lady is a widow, he's dead...*


#3. You have a candle, an oil lamp, wood in a fireplace, and only one match. What do you light first?

*The match.*

#4. This old one runs forever, but never moves at all. He has not lungs nor throat, but still a mighty roaring call. What is it?

*A river.*

#5. There is an ancient invention still used in some parts of the world today that allows people to see through walls. What is it?

*A cannon.*


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 16, 2007)

> Treasure chest without lock, key or lid. yet golden treasure inside is hid.


 
***  Nothing, because its not a chest with out a lid ****


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 16, 2007)

> [Treasure chest without lock, key or lid. yet golden treasure inside is hid.



answer:  TITTIES, BOOBIES..  no lock, just bra clips.  No key and no lid,
and breast milk is inside. **


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

ok.....i think i've got Riddle #1 solved


I'mm gunna give the rest of the forum a go at it though before i post what i "think" the answer may be.

Then I'll hit ya with some more riddles later today.


Let me re-emphasize.........If your going to search the net and CHEAT, please do not post the answers.  I'll try post riddles that do not have easily found answers.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok....I've decided to hit the forum with a warmup for those who will be joining in to solve the harder ones.   Ya gotta excersise your bean so it doesn't cramp on ya!


Unsolved Riddle #1

Treasure chest without lock, key or lid. yet golden treasure inside is hid.





Unsolved Riddle #2: (warmup)

whats hot and cold at the same time?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Answer to #2

Is it icy hot? LMAO


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2007)

I am gonna say dictionary for the 1st one?  It's gotta be a book of some sort.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't laugh at me.. is the first one an egg?

The second one.. I've got to guess an air conditioner.


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 16, 2007)

Riddle 1: A person's heart
Riddle 2: Planet earth


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Hmm, you could be right...


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 16, 2007)

the first riddle is so vague, it really isn't fair.
can be many "right" especially if metaphorical answers..


----------



## the_riz (Sep 16, 2007)

As far as the trasure chest goes there is no one correct answer as the riddle itself is a metaphor. just my opinion


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Well....you guys are all WRONG  LOL  (on both)


but your on the right track.........


Riddle #1 is a ***** i know....but i'm pretty sure i've nailed it!  Someone on here is bound to get it so i'm going to refrain from posting what i THINK the answer may be.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 16, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Well....you guys are all WRONG LOL (on both)
> 
> 
> but your on the right track.........
> ...


 
So you dont even know the answer??  you "THINK" that you do??
Yea me too.

I know the answer also,  but i'll refrain also, because I THINK i know
what it maybe.

can you be any more contradicting?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

How about one of you guys answer the riddle so we can move on.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> #1. I am large as a castle, yet lighter than air. 100 men and their horses cannot move me. What am I?
> 
> *A cloud.*
> 
> ...


 


You missed 1, 4, and 5.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

MrPuff,


LOL.... i know what your thinking but......seriously, these are some tough riddles i have not figured out so i thought i would post them and see what others think.

I posted some easier ones but its easy to just google/yahoo it and post the answers.  For the many i have left to solve....i have no answers and they will not be easy to just "locate".  If i did have the answers or knew where to find them, there would be no point in posting the riddles.

Please join me/us on a journey of logic and reason.

I gauge my answer of what "I THINK" to be correct because it is a better answer than what has been posted so far.  i am not saying it is correct, because i do not know the answers to these riddles.   i will continue to post the riddles i can not solve 1 at a time until we agree we have reached the most logical conclusion.

"When you eliminate the impossilbe, whatever remains - however improbable - must be the truth!"       Doyle

We will solve the problems together.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Try and get this one AGU...

*I don't know the answer, so I'll be trying too.*



What is black when you buy it, red when you use it, and gray when you throw it away?


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

I love the answer Stoney gave to #5

RFLMAO


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

LMAO 1 and 4 he was close on, but 5 was wayyyy off...



and I think the answer to my riddle is a newspaper.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

#1  shadow

#4 a rapid

#5  Window


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 16, 2007)

whoawhoa said:
			
		

> Try and get this one AGU...
> 
> *I don't know the answer, so I'll be trying too.*
> 
> ...


 
really dank dank or moldy weed, that is being smoked..:hubba:


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

YAY you got them!! Answer to 4 was waterfall but rapids works.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

I think this one is funny...


Imagine you are in a room, no doors windows or anything,
how do you get out?


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Imagine your way out?????


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

No... but close.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

open your eyes???


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

A: stop imagining...


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

No sooner spoken than broken.
What is it?


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

to easy.....SILENCE


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Unsolved Riddle #1

Treasure chest without lock, key or lid. yet golden treasure inside is hid.



Unsolved Riddle #2: (i have the answer to this one)

whats hot and cold at the same time?


Unsolved Riddle #3 Thanks Whoa

What is black when you buy it, red when you use it, and gray when you throw it away?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Well you didn't get the last one! JK! LOL 


 #4
Hungry For&#8230;
I am always hungry,
I must always be fed,
The finger I lick
Will soon turn red.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

#3 has me perplexed.....doesn't seem like newspaper fits.....

R you sure thats the answer?  I'll give that one some thought while i'm out runnin around

lata


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

I think #3 is charcoal


black= bought, red= when it's burning, and gray= when you throw it away w/e.

#2 has gotta be... icy hot.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

#4

Fire?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Yup  

#4 A: Fire


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

#2 is not icy hot  

icy hot was not around in the ages when riddles came to be


keep tryin....i be back lata tonite


PEACE


----------



## j99jm (Sep 16, 2007)

#2  My girlfriend.


----------



## louis (Sep 16, 2007)

I thinks certain people here MAY be cheating.  Not saying anything though.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

What kind of apple has a short temper?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

loading a bowl...


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

crab apples dude... lol what were you thinking?


----------



## louis (Sep 16, 2007)

Did you just answer your own riddle?


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 16, 2007)

^^Im wondering the same thing..


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 16, 2007)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]what goes aroung the world but always stays in a corner?[/FONT]


----------



## louis (Sep 16, 2007)

A globe?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 16, 2007)

No, but good try


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

I think this was on one of the earlier pages, I remember seeing it. SO DON'T LOOK BACK FOR THE ANSWER... and YES I did answer my own riddle. I usually don't know the answer to any of the riddles I post l***s... so stop accusing me of cheating.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 16, 2007)

The moon?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

I thought that at first too, but no it's not the moon.  


any other ideas?


----------



## louis (Sep 16, 2007)

Who accused you of cheating?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm not mentioning any names.


----------



## louis (Sep 16, 2007)

I said you answered you own riddle.  Did you not?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

louis said:
			
		

> I thinks certain people here MAY be cheating. Not saying anything though.


 
I was talking about THIS little one.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 16, 2007)

the sun ?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Nope, do you give up? LOL


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 16, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> seriously man....i have no idea what the answer to these riddles are.
> 
> I will post them 1 at a time until we MP'ers figure them out together.
> 
> ...



if your asking how to get the golden treasure, its easy........ it has no lid!!!?!!!


----------



## louis (Sep 16, 2007)

whoawhoa said:
			
		

> I was talking about THIS little one.



I never said I was talking about you.


But now, back on topic;

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] In the basement there are 3 light switches in the off position. Each switch controls 1 of 3 light bulbs on the floor above. You may move any of the switches, but you may only go up stairs one time. How can you determine which switch controls each light?[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 16, 2007)

lol yup lets here it


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 16, 2007)

the other 2 will switch on on that same floor??????


----------



## louis (Sep 16, 2007)

No.  All three bulbs are for the floor above.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 16, 2007)

You go upstairs and ask the moron who designed the house to explain themselves.


----------



## louis (Sep 16, 2007)

LMAO!  There's a plan.  But really, the answer is VERY practical.  Not like the corner one.  (Yeah, I cheated.  Not gonna post the answer though.)  

Edit:  My bad, didn't mean to give it up.  I was kind of ----ed up.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 16, 2007)

I suppose I would turn on the first switch, and the second switch, then go upstairs to see which one is out. This is assuming the bulbs are in line.. which judging by the ridiculous idea of putting the switches in the basement.. isn't a given. :confused2:


----------



## louis (Sep 16, 2007)

Right, but then how do you know which of the two switches that are on, is which?


----------



## Bubby (Sep 16, 2007)

Well usually light switches turn the lights on in sequence..

like if you have three bulbs in a row, the first switch turns on the first bulb, the second turns on the second..

I think I'm wrong


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 16, 2007)

the first switch turns on all three?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

*Warmup*

#1.What is everyone's favorite tree?


**Unsolved Riddle**

1 door closes, 9 open. When 9 close, 1 door opens. What is it?


----------



## louis (Sep 16, 2007)

#1: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=32190&d=1188269871
That one.

#2:  Not sure, but my guess is 9 isn't a number of doors...


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

The real answer to #1 was a Poplar Tree. Get it popular... poplar? LMAO.


I'm going to take your answer, seeing as it's better.


As for #2, that really is an unsolved riddle... so...  :holysheep:


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> So you dont even know the answer?? you "THINK" that you do??
> Yea me too.
> 
> I know the answer also, but i'll refrain also, because I THINK i know
> ...


 
hahaha :rofl:


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

:lama:


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 16, 2007)

im confused out of my mind on which ones are still unsolved :hairpull:

aloha-hoy...holla atch boy


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 17, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]what goes aroung the world but always stays in a corner?[/FONT]



The answer to this riddle is.........














are you ready for this?











here it comes.........












A stamp


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 17, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> The answer to this riddle is.........
> 
> 
> are you ready for this?
> ...


 

I disagree.. Postage takes the shortest route possible, and
going around the world isn't.  So in theory.. It doesn't
go around the world.

Im to scientific for this riddle stuff.

Some of the questions are so vague, and answer are subjective.
there really isn't a wrong or right answer to anything.

:doh: 

but entertained nevertheless..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 17, 2007)

whoawhoa said:
			
		

> 1 door closes, 9 open. When 9 close, 1 door opens. What is it?


 
Ya got it backwards. hehe 

It's:

9 doors are closed and one is open, then one is closed and 9 are open. what is it?

****

It's a baby before and after birth.

eyes = 2
nose holes = 2
ears = 2
mouth = 1
pooper = 1
wee wee = 1


navel = 1


Before birth, the first 9 are closed while the navel is open.

Then, after birth, the navel is closed and all of the other 9 open.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 17, 2007)

All must bow down to Stoney :yay: 



I'm serious, I was looking for some really hard riddles and I came across that one. The site said it was unsolved... so... you're a genius... like me.



But there can only be one! :hitchair:


----------



## louis (Sep 17, 2007)

Babys can hear before being born, they also open there eyes.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL, The answer was good enough for me...



Besides that Stamp riddle didn't really make sense, most stamps don't go all the way around the world. So... LOL


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 17, 2007)

louis said:
			
		

> Babys can hear before being born, they also open there eyes.


 
You're being too literal...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 17, 2007)

whoawhoa said:
			
		

> But there can only be one!


 
Ha! I love that show!

I just watched "The Source" yesterday.

I've seen all the Highlander movies and I think I watched all the episodes on the series.


----------



## louis (Sep 17, 2007)

No, because the door was never "Closed" so that makes the entire riddle contradicting.  Riddles **** anyway.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 17, 2007)

OK, here's the remaining unsolved riddles.


Unsolved Riddle #1

Treasure chest without lock, key or lid. yet golden treasure inside is hid.



Unsolved Riddle #2: (i have the answer to this one)

whats hot and cold at the same time?


i still have many unsolved riddles for which i will challenge all of us (including me) to solve. And for you cheaters  good luck finding the answers!   

But first, solve the ones i've posted.....and then we will move on.

I'm confident i have solved these two.  But lets see what Stoney and others come up with.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 17, 2007)

I answered that last one didn't I?


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 17, 2007)

No.....you were incorrect.


even though icyhot does work LOL it was not the riddles intended answer.  way to modern of an answer man.....that just coincidence.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 17, 2007)

peppermints?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2007)

Treasure chest without lock, key or lid. yet golden treasure inside is hid.

a book or a dictionary?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 17, 2007)

AGU man... get rid of that riddle... cus I can't solve it. :cry:


but seriously, peppermints is #2 Answer


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 18, 2007)

#2 is the earth i would think...

when one side is facing the sun, its hot(summer), and the side facing away is cold..(winter)


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 18, 2007)

Heres a LAME LAME one, if you have 3 cups of coffee an 13 lumps of suger an you have to put an odd amount of lumps in each cup an use all 13 lumps hows it go


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 18, 2007)

crossing the river......there are 2boys an a man an they need to cross the river but the canoe can only hold the 2boys at a time or the 1 man.....how do they all get to the other side safely


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 18, 2007)

The two boys go first,  then boy #1 comes back gives the boat to the man... then boy #2 goes back and gets boy #1.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 18, 2007)

> whats hot and cold at the same time?



Chocolate Fried Ice Cream :hubba: 

1 quart of your favorite vanilla ice cream
1 cup vanilla wafer crumbs (about 30 wafers, crushed)
1/2 cup finely chopped pecans
1/2 cup coconut
3 tablespoons Cocoa
2 eggs, slightly beaten
Vegetable oil 
With scoop, form 6 ice cream balls. Place on wax paper-covered tray. Cover; freeze several hours or until very firm. In bowl, stir together crumbs, nuts, coconut and cocoa; set aside. Coat ice cream balls with crumb mixture, pressing crumbs firmly into ice cream. Dip balls in beaten egg; coat again with crumb mixture. Place on wax paper-covered tray; freeze 2 hours or until very firm. Just before serving, heat 2-inches oil in fry pan or deep fryer to 375 degrees F. Remove 2 balls at a time from freezer; fry in hot oil 20 to 25 seconds or until browned. Drain; serve immediately.

:rofl:

or  Baked Alaska
INGREDIENTS
2 quarts vanilla ice cream, softened 
1 (18.25 ounce) package white cake mix 
1 egg 
1/2 teaspoon almond extract 
8 egg whites 
1/8 teaspoon cream of tartar 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
1 cup white sugar 


READ REVIEWS (15)

Review/Rate This Recipe 
Save To Recipe Box 
Add to Shopping List 
Add a Personal Note 
Post a Recipe Photo 
Post a Favorite Food List 
Create a Menu 

DIRECTIONS
Line the bottom and sides of an 8-inch round mixing bowl or deep 8-inch square container with foil. Spread ice cream in container, packing firmly. Cover and freeze 8 hours or until firm. 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease and flour an 8x8 inch pan. 
Prepare cake mix with egg and almond extract. Pour into prepared pan. 
Bake in preheated oven according to package instructions, until center of cake springs back when lightly touched. 
Beat egg whites with cream of tartar, salt and sugar until stiff peaks form. 
Line a baking sheet with parchment or heavy brown paper. Place cake in center. Turn molded ice cream out onto cake. Quickly and prettily spread meringue over cake and ice cream, all the way to paper to seal. Return to freezer 2 hours. 
Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C). 
Bake the Alaska on the lowest shelf, 8 to 10 minutes, or until meringue is lightly browned. Serve at once.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 18, 2007)

A pot of gold -



> Unsolved Riddle #1
> 
> Treasure chest without lock, key or lid. yet golden treasure inside is hid.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 18, 2007)

Hmmmmm.  Nice one Grownincali. i guess that could work.....

the answer to riddle #2 does work but it was not the answer i was looking for.

the answer i was looking for was "a chili pepper"


answer to riddle #1 is still  UNSOLVED  LOL

Treasure chest without lock, key or lid. yet golden treasure inside is hid.

I'll assume everyone is stumped so here's the answer:  Bee Hive

think back to biblical times, honey was indeed a treasure and still is today.

did you know that Einstein estimated that without bees the human civilization would collapse after only 4 years?

More riddles without answers tonight!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 18, 2007)

A bee hive?  Boooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2007)

My first is in tea but not in leaf 
My second is in teapot and also in teeth 
My third is in caddy but not in cosy 
My fourth is in cup but not in rosy 
My fifth is in herbal and also in health 
My sixth is in peppermint and always in wealth 
My last is in drink, so what can I be? 

Hippy


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 18, 2007)

k heres the answer to my 1st lame riddle its so lame no one will get it
it 12,1,1


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 18, 2007)

oh 12 not an odd number you all say but dam isnt in pretty dam odd to have 12 lumps of suger in your coffee...told you all it was lame lol


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi everybody! I love riddles and I've caught this thread a little late but, I've got a few if anyone wants to take a crack at some.

I'll start with some easier ones:

1) What has four wheels and flies?

2) What's dressed when night falls, but undressed when day breaks?

3) There is a thing that is nothing, and yet has a name. It's sometimes tall, sometimes short, joins our talks, joins our walks, and plays at every game.

4) What's the difference between a cat and a complex sentence?

5) No sooner spoken than broken. What am I?

6) Feed me and i live. Give me drink and I die. What am I?

7) I pass before the sun, but make no shadow. What am I?

8) This is light as a feather, yet no man can hold it for too long.

9) What can run, but never walks. Has a mouth, but never talks. Has a bed, but never sleeps. Has a head, but never weeps?

10) We are all very little creatures. All of us have different features. One of us in glass is set. One of us you'll find in a jet. Another you may see in tin. And the fourth is boxed within. If the fifth you should pursue, it can never fly away from you. What are we?


----------



## louis (Sep 18, 2007)

#1 chitty chitty bang bang?

#5 silence

#6 fire

#8 a musical note

#9 River


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 18, 2007)

louis said:
			
		

> #1 chitty chitty bang bang? Not so much.
> 
> #5 silence right!
> 
> ...



Pretty good man


----------



## louis (Sep 18, 2007)

#8 a grudge?


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 18, 2007)

louis said:
			
		

> #8 a grudge?



You were on the right track with the previous answer. What makes that note?


----------



## louis (Sep 18, 2007)

A tune.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 18, 2007)

I have four legs, but only one foot. I have three feet but am unable to walk.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 19, 2007)

The answer is on the tip of my tongue... :shocked:


----------



## louis (Sep 19, 2007)

My guess is a bed?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 19, 2007)

That sounds like a good guess.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyway, I want you guys to help me with this one.


Many things can create one, it can be of any shape or size, it is created for various reasons, and it can shrink or grow with time. What is it?


----------



## louis (Sep 19, 2007)

An idea?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 19, 2007)

Dunno, an idea being any shape or size?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 19, 2007)

I was thinking like... hmmm


----------



## louis (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the answer is not something physical....  That would make too much sense.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 19, 2007)

It could be a shadow... but... only light can create them. That's not really alot of things. 



sorry I don't finish some of my sentences... I'm just kinda thinking.


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 19, 2007)

i think all shadows require light..but anything could make one


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 19, 2007)

but then again. i dont know about the various reasons part


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 19, 2007)

True, it probably means like... the sun, lamps, or all lights in general.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 19, 2007)

huh....

great answer guys......i think a bed and idea work nicely.

now i'm unmotivated to continue to solve either LOL they both make good sense to me LOl


----------

